# Sedatives for trailering -Long-



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, it looks like I have hit my official real issue with Sunny.

My family and I moved cities last weekend, and it was our plan to go pick up Sun and bring her to the new stable yesterday. Well I got to the barn in my old town, SO excited to be bringing my girl home after a week of not seeing her. Well, that excitement quickly turned into anger, exhaustion, and helplessness when Sunny would not load. We worked for three hours, trying every single method to no avail. We tried the butt-rope, feeding her in the trailer, putting a horse buddy on first, chuting her in, any way we knew how. Nothing worked.

This is the first time I've ever had an issue loading her. Although she's only been trailered a couple times, she's always done fine. A bit nervous, but fine. Yesterday it was like we were dealing with a completely different horse. We believe it was because the last time she was trailered(three weeks ago) she went to the vet to get her vaccs, and she is TERRIFIED of needles.
My aunt(current keeper of Sun) told me that she and my uncle tried again today, and this resulted in Sunny rearing and flipping over on her back more than once.

Now I am so scared that she is going to hurt herself or someone else. 

Our last chance to bring her to the new stable is this weekend. I don't have the opportunity to work with her on it until then because I live three hours away from her.
She HAS to be trailered, and I am thinking that a calmer/sedative may be our best option.
Has anyone had any experience with any calmers/sedatives?
I'm calling my vet Tuesday to get his opinion and probably a prescription, but I would just like to hear everyone's personal experiences.
I'm aware of the potential "wooziness" and loss of balance, but she HAS to be moved.


I have had an awful, _awful_ past few days, and this has just about sent me over the edge.
I know this needs to be fixed and is a matter of training, but I can't begin working on it until we get her moved.

I really appreciate any information and advice anyone can give me.
Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

As you are on a time limit and so far away, I would Ace her, and put a chain under her chin. Then load her but wait til it starts to wear off before moving, start moving while it is wearing off but she is not out of it. 

Shame that there is no better option with training, but it sounds like there is not, so you need to do what you need to do.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks.

So you think ACE is the best for her?
I've also heard about B-Kalm and Dormosedan(sp).
I wish it wasn't Memorial day so I could talk to the vet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Please, please be careful with Ace. For some horses it has EXACTLY opposite effect: they get even more hot (and that's what not only horse owners but couple vets as well told me). It did happen with my paint: aced her before farrier and she went nuts. Also I didn't find ANY calmer (B-calm, Calmex, eta-eta-eta) to work on my horse. 

All I can suggest (that worked for me) is working her HARD. I mean HARD right next to the trailer not letting any rest unless she looks into the trailer or steps in. Yes, it may take even couple hours but it does work.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Never ever lose your patience if a horse won't load or it will never load. I hope she is wearing a head bumper if you opt to use a chain. If I have to I will use a lunge whip and lightly tap the horse's back just in front of the hip in rhythmic taps and keep it in the same small area. It becomes annoying to the horse and often inspires it to move forward. The tapping must stope immediately there is any forward motion, even an inch. Wait 20 sec. then start again, same rhythm, same spot.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

KV and Saddlebag, we used both of those methods as well.
We literally tried just about everything.
-sigh-

I am so stressed out about this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Has anyone heard of any bad side effects from B-Kalm?
I've heard of them with ACE and some others, but with B-Kalm I've just seen that it either worked or it didn't.

I'm scared to give her something that will potentially make her worse. 

Still anxiously waiting for the vet to be back open...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Talked to the vet today. He has a tube of Dormosedan(sp) gel waiting for us, and gave us some advice.

Cross your fingers for us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

Sunny - we are faced with the exact same situation this past weekend and I still need to call the vet about a sedative but wanted to see what advice your vet gave you - to compare with what mine is gonna tell me. And I'd love to hear how it goes for ya!

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey, Chele!

Our vet prescribed us Dormosedan. He said that it would put her in an almost stoned state, but we would still probably have to work to get her on the trailer. He said it would make her calmer and less willing to put up a fight, which is what my main focus is. I just don't want her to flip out again and get someone or herself hurt.

He also recommended to put her food in the trailer daily. First at the very tip, but each time further and further back. I would love to do this, but a three hours trip stands in my way. :/

I'm anxious to see how it goes. I'll be sure to update!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

Hey Sunny,

How did things go on the move? I had my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, we haven't tried again yet. We're aiming for Saturday.

Thank you so much for the well wishes!

I will definitely let everyone know how it turns out. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

We tried the food idea during our 4 hours stint trying to load Chili. It was the closest we got to getting her into the trailer - she had 2 feet and her neck in, but then rushed back out suddenly and never put another foot inside. We also have a time constraint. Chili is 2+ hours away from where we are, depending on how fast we drive!


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

LOL - I am shooting for tomorrow or Saturday. I'm hoping for tomorrow, to keep my hubby outta the equation, but it may end up being Sat at this rate!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kitten_Val said:


> All I can suggest (that worked for me) is working her HARD. I mean HARD right next to the trailer not letting any rest unless she looks into the trailer or steps in. Yes, it may take even couple hours but it does work.


Sorry - not before a three hour trailer ride. Tie up, colic, etc . . .


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Old school trick but a good one is to blindfold her to get her in the trailer. Works well as a last resort.

I haven't sedated a horse to trailer them before so no input on that one - sorry! Good luck though and I hope you and Sunny get there safely.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks, sarahver!

I thought about the blindfold, but the trailer is a step up. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

Sarah - we tried that too and although we got Chili INTO the trailer, the moment her feet made noise inside the trailer, she rammed her head up and out she went.  However, perhaps the combo of a sedative and blindfolding might work??

I talked to our vet who is giving us a "cocktail" of Ace and something else (my phone kept breaking up so I didn't hear everything that was in it). I was able to ascertain that Ace alone can cause them to be hot, which is why the vet is giving us a combo. He said to give her the sedative 15 mins before loading and wait 15-30 minutes before transport.

We are only taking it with us if we canNOT get her into the larger trailer. 

SUNNY's Mom - what size trailer did ya'll use this past time? Chili's issue, we think, was due to the trailer's size (small, 2 horse straight load). Not sure if that might make a difference for Sunny??


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

wish I didnt live a million miles away as I've never yet failed to get a horse on a trailer. Sometimes it has taken 8 hrs but I got the horse onboard.

Can you get a trailer with a ramp? if so then blind folding would be your best bet.

The other option if you have time opn your hands is to keep the horse in overnight and do not give him hay. Put feed and a hay net in the front of the trailer. Walk her up to the trailer, do NOT get stressed with her as that is the worst thing you can do. Just walk her as far as you can get her and then let her stand with gentle pressure on the rope, every time she takes a step forward, leave off the pressure and then take up the pressure again. This method can take Hours but if you stay calm, keep a gentle pressure on and make sure she is fully aware of the feed in the front she will eventualy go in. I've spent 8hrs trying to get a horse in this way and yes it did go in in the end (this horse was a horse that had a reputation for not loading and defeating almost everyone, problem was that people got stressed and wound up the situation).

Stan when we first got him took nearly 5 hrs to load, I worked with him alot after buying him and from then on he went in first time every time and often would load himself when I dropped the ramp to clean the lorry.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

The trailer we use is a two horse slant.

We've used it every time she was trailered before, it was just this past time. I am probably going to get a warmblood sized trailer when we buy our own just because I feel the one we use currently is a little short for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Faye, the only problem with that is that I am on a serious time constraint. It's a three hour trip, and I have to have her at the stable during "open" hours.

Trust me, if I had time I would not be using a sedative.

Thanks for everyone's advice, it is greatly appreciated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

just read your last post, can you put some rubber matting and bedding down in the trailer so that her feet dont make a noise when she goes in?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

We have some rubber mats down, but they are pretty beat up and worn down.
Bedding may be a good idea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Clinton Anderson has a GREAT video about problem loaders. The gelding I bought had huge trailering issues, according to his previous owner they would use ropes to winch him in! The concept is to make them work by lunging and changing direction often and letting them into the trailer to rest. This has helped tremendously. If I know I have to take him somehwere, I start working with him about a week before I need to trailer. Good luck!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I know you guys (I'm including you here Chele :wink are really looking for sedative advice but I have two more tricks that help in some cases:

1.) Opening a door at the front so the inside of the trailer doesn't look like a small dark space with no opening. Not possible in all trailers I realise. Though if yours is a two horse slant Sunny I wonder if it is one of those ones with a tack room up front and adjustable divider? So you could move the divider and open the tack room door?

2.) Loading a buddy in for comfort and support. Some horses (not all) are more willing to jump in to the big scary trailer when there is another horse in there. As my vet says "misery loves company"

Sounds like you guys have got particularly tough cases in regards to loading and a tight time budget, I feel for you both.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

We have an "escape" door at the front of ours, and I kept it open at all times when trying to load Sun.

We put her "boyfriend" on first, but she still refused. :lol:

I really appreciate all of the support from everyone. It really does make me feel better. :hug:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

thing with Ace (called ACP over here so if I forget and type that you know what I am on about) is that it must be given before you do anything, if you give it after the horse has gotten upset then it wil do absolutly nothing


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

Faye - thank you for that advice. I had worried about that prior to its usage!

Sara - we tried opening the tack room door and the buddy - we loaded the foal we'd trailered her up with and neither worked.

I still think Chili's issue is the size of the trailer - Sunny's problem might be the same if it's a smaller slant? A slant is where one horse goes in and then the divider and then the 2nd horse, right? I'd think that would be big enough length wise but if the trailer isn't tall enough... different story altogether!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey, guys!

Great news. We got Sunny loaded within ten minutes. We sedated her(have to post pics, she was hilarious) and used the butt rope, and she hopped right in.
We are now on our way to the new stable!


Thanks for all of the well-wishes and crossed fingers. You guys are my support system!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

well done. hope you have an uneventful journey and get her settled in new stables easily.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

What drug did you end up using, and what dose?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

She got 2.25mL of Dormosedan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

Congratulations, Sunny.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Is that what your vet advised? Mine told me a mixture of Ace and Xylazine. I'm game to try anything. I'm glad yours worked; gives me hope.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, he gave me a prescription for Dormosedan.

Good luck! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Here is the boo all drugged up! This picture doesn't even do her justice. She had ears splayed, lip hanging, eyes droopy and glazed. She was resting her head in her trough, and had to criss-cross her legs to walk the first few steps. :lol:
Sorry it's blurry, it's from my cell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

She looks hilarious!  Good job getting her loaded and to her new home! Chili's previous owner got her loaded in 10 minutes - was a little more aggressive and firm than I would have been but then we did it again when we got home and it only took 2 minutes that time. I know how excited and happy you are to have Sunny home!!!!! ::HUGS:: because if you are anything like me, you probably felt like crying about an hour later when the adrenaline wore off!!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh, yes! As soon as she got on and we got the door latched, I threw my hands in the air and said, "Thank the Lord!"

:lol:

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Glad you got her loaded! 

I used Demorsedan gel on a friend's new horse that had never had his sheath cleaned. He kicked something awful, my friend was too nervous to hold a leg, so I sedated him. He looked like he was at the bar til last call


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks,MHFQ! 
It was so funny watching her. What killed me was her ears. They were flopped to each side as far as they could go.

I hated that I had to sedate her just to get her loaded, but I could not help but laugh at her goofyness.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm late on this but congrats, glad you guys got there safely! Love the dopey shot too, those ears are too funny....what a stoner...


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks, Sarah! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

